# hubby or me???



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Both my hubby and I can start applying for AINP via a job offer from a Canadian employer. Can someone advice if we can apply at the same time? Or, is it advisable that only one of us do that?

Thanks very, very bunch!


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

miraculousmedal said:


> Both my hubby and I can start applying for AINP via a job offer from a Canadian employer. Can someone advice if we can apply at the same time? Or, is it advisable that only one of us do that?
> 
> Thanks very, very bunch!


Thats great that you both have job offers. Not sure of the advantages either way, because once one of you gets accepted the other will get a visa as spouse anyway. Gives you two chances to speed things up I guess. Although probably costs more money for you both to apply.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

louiseg said:


> Thats great that you both have job offers. Not sure of the advantages either way, because once one of you gets accepted the other will get a visa as spouse anyway. Gives you two chances to speed things up I guess. Although probably costs more money for you both to apply.


Sorry to have misled you with my question.... Both of us are expecting job offers. None yet for now... Hope there will be. I am eligible for the skilled worker category even without a job offer. But, my hubby must have one. So, I was wondering if I could start applying for that or wait for a job offer will be better. And then, my hubby could wait for a job offer and when that time comes, he can proceed with the application while mine is on process. Please advise. 

Thanks again...


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

miraculousmedal said:


> Sorry to have misled you with my question.... Both of us are expecting job offers. None yet for now... Hope there will be. I am eligible for the skilled worker category even without a job offer. But, my hubby must have one. So, I was wondering if I could start applying for that or wait for a job offer will be better. And then, my hubby could wait for a job offer and when that time comes, he can proceed with the application while mine is on process. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks again...


If you are eligible under the skilled worker category, and you choose this route, you will be the primary applicant and your husband will get a visa as a dependant of you. The main problem with this route is the length of time it takes.

If either of you get a job offer and pursue the work permit route, the other will also get a spousal visa, so if you both work on getting a job you double your chances of getting in more quickly.

Good luck Louise


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

I was just reading your original post again, and though of something else. You are probably best to get started on the skilled worker route if you qualify with enough points, and get in line. Then look for a job, if you get here your skilled worker application will already be a few months into the wait.


----------

